# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Μυκόνου (Myconos Report)

## Παναγιώτης

Λόγω της τουριστικής κίνησης του νησιού από τη ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '60, το λιμάνι παρουσιάζει μεγάλη κίνηση. Λόγω της αύξησης των δρομολογίων και του μεγέθους των πλοίων το παλιό λιμάνι (στον παρακάτω χάρτη) δεν μπορούσε να καλύψει τις ανάγκες.

Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr

Το νέο λιμάνι χωροθετήθηκε με νέα λογική σχεδιασμού με την οποία τα μεγάλα έργα μεταφορών πρέπει να είναι εκτός του αστικού ιστού (πχ αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος σε αντιπαράσταση με το αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού) με αποτέλεσμα να μην επιβαρύνεται η πόλη από την κυκλοφορία που προκαλεί  το λιμάνι. Επίσης δεν θίγεται  ο παραδοσιακός οικισμός.
*

Γενική Περιγραφή Έργου*

 Τα νέα έργα περιλαμβάνουν την κατασκευή επιμήκους νησίδος παράλληλα στην ακτογραμμή που συνδέεται με αυτή μέσω γέφυρας. Η προσήνεμη πλευρά της νησίδας κρηπιδώνεται επί μήκους 560μ. με ωφέλιμο βάθος -11μ. με χρήση κυψελωτών κιβωτίων από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα διαστάσεων 18,3 x 12,3 x 1,80μ. τα οποία σκυροδετούνται σε ειδική πλωτή δεξαμενή, ρυμουλκούνται επί τόπου των έργων και καθελκύονται με πλήρωση του εσωτερικού τους με νερό. 
Κατ' αυτόν τον χρόνο δημιουργούνται θέσεις ταυτόχρονη παραβολής 2 ή 3 κρουαζιεροπλοίων και 4 ή 5 οχηματαγωγών και αποσυμφορείται ο υφιστάμενος λιμένας. Ταυτόχρονα στα πίσω κρηπιδώματα (που κατασκευάζονται από πρόχυτους τεχνητούς ογκολίθους με ωφέλιμα βάθη -3.5μ. και -4.5μ.) θα εξυπηρετούνται μικρότερα επιβατικά σκάφη όπως π.χ. υδροπτέρυγα και ημερόπλοια.

*Προθεσμίες Υλοποίησης:*	Πρόβλεψη περαίωσης 1999 - 2000 
*Προϋπολογισμός:*	5,5 Δις Δραχμές
*Πηγές Χρηματοδότησης:*	Εθνικό Σκέλος Β'  Κ.Π.Σ. 
*
*
*Σκοπιμότητα, Αναμενόμενα Αποτελέσματα, Επιπτώσεις*

_Τ_α έργα θα βοηθήσουν αποτελεσματικά στην εξυπηρέτηση της αυξημένης κίνησης του νησιού ιδίως σε κρουαζιερόπλοια και οχηματαγωγά που αδυνατεί να εξυπηρετήσει η υπάρχουσα υποδομή 
*Φορέας Υλοποίησης:*	ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ/Γ.Γ.Δ.Ε./Δ/νση Δ4, τηλ. 210-6469847


Πηγή:http://www.minenv.gr/4/44/4403/g440305.html



Πρόσφατα δημοπρατήθηκε και η κατασκευή των υπόλοιπων υποδομών του λιμανιού, από ανακοίνωση τύπου του Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε. στις 22/2/2007:*Λιμένας Μυκόνου:    «Κατασκευή παράκτιων κρηπιδωμάτων μικρών    σκαφών και χερσαίων έργων επιβατικού    τμήματος νησίδας.»*Το έργο δημοπρατήθηκε    στις 20.02.2006 και συμβασιοποιήθηκε στις    17.07.2006.
Αμέσως μετά  την έκδοση της προβλεπόμενης άδειας εκτέλεσης  εργασιών (Νοέμβριος 2006) προχωρεί με ταχείς  ρυθμούς η κατασκευή του έργου και συγκεκριμένα:Ολοκληρώθηκε  η κατασκευή μεταλλοτύπων για την κατασκευή  Τεχνικών Ογκολίθων και άρχισαν οι εργασίες  κατασκευής τους. Ολοκληρώθηκε η εκσκαφή  καναλιών Η/Μ στην νησίδα και άρχισαν οι  εργασίες για την σκυροδέτησή τους.Ολοκληρώθηκαν  οι ορατές και από μακριά εργασίες επίχωσης  και συμπύκνωσης του παράκτιου τμήματος.Ολοκληρώθηκε  η Πρώτη φάση εδαφικής συμπύκνωσης στη  νησίδα.
¶ρχισε  η εκτέλεση εργασιών τοίχου αντιστήριξης  στη νησίδα.


 Η Π.Ε.Π.Ε.Ν. σε έκθεσή της  του 2006 (http://www.pepen.gr/pagesgr/ekthesi-limenvn-06.htm) επισημαίνει τις ελλείψεις που πρέπει να διορθωθούν:
*α)Παλαιό λιμάνι*
Εκβάθυνση λιμενολεκάνης. Τοποθέτηση προσκρουστήρων. Αποκατάσταση ζημιάς στη θεμελίωση τόσο του προβλήτα όσο και του λιμενοβραχίονα.

*β)Νέο Λιμάνι*
Δεν προστατεύεται από τους ΝΔ-ΒΔ ανέμους. Ο φωτισμός του προβλήτα είναι ελλειπής. Χρειάζεται αίθουσα αναμονής επιβατών και καλύτερες σκιάδες. Να φωτοσημανθεί η βραχονησίδα ΚΑΒΟΥΡΑΣ.

----------


## Rocinante

> Αυριο 16/4/2008 και ωρα 04:00 θα εχουμαι κοντα μας το ΄΄Insignia΄΄ ενα πανεμορφο πλοιο


Σημερα 15/4 βρισκεται στη Μυκονο και μας χαριζει ομορφες εικονες απο την καμερα της γεφυρας

----------


## mastrokostas

Σημερα το ZENITH και το AIDAVITA

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Αυτην την στιγμη στην Μυκονο βρισκονται τα,costa fortuna,costa romantica kai blue monarch.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

To νεο λιμανι δεν μπορει μονο του να εξυπηρετηση ολη την επιβατικη κινηση; να φανταστω πως ο λογος ειναι τα κρουαζιεροπλοια που δενουν εκει;η σαν λιμανι ειναι μικρο για τις αναγκες  του νησιου;

----------


## Apostolos

Μέχρι στιγμής δέν έχω δει ποτέ συμφόρηση στη Μύκονο. Εξάλου ακόμα αρκετά πάνε στο παλιο. Απλά η Μύκονος ειναι εκτεθημένη στους δυνατούς ανέμους και στην αποθαλασσία

----------


## Nautikos II

Θανατος 52 χρονου ναυτικου του Δ/Ξ Πλοιου Μαρουλα, ενω βρισκοταν πλαγιοδετημενο στο νεο λιμανι Μυκονου στον προβλητα Νο 4
*Πηγη* *ΥΕΝ*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Ξερει κανεις περισσοτερα.

----------


## Rocinante

Μια αποψη του νεου λιμανιου απο την καμερα του Costa Classica που ειναι τωρα στη Μυκονο ενω αναμενεται η αφιξη του MSC MUSICA

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον σημερα εχουμε πολυ κοσμο. Μεσα βρισκονται το Zenith το Easy cruise Life το Blue Monarch και αναμενονται τα Costa Fortuna και Costa Romantica. Πολυ Costa επεσε εκει ,δεν παει και ο Mastrokostas :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

23/06/2004 και πολυς κοσμος θα φαει αερα στη Μυκονο. εχουμε λοιπον 
Cristal , Ocean countess , The aegean perl , Aquamarine ,

----------


## Leo

> 23/06/2004 και πολυς κοσμος θα φαει αερα στη Μυκονο. εχουμε λοιπον 
> Cristal , Ocean countess , The aegean perl , Aquamarine ,


Να σε στείλουμε εκεί για φωτορεπορτάζ...... Έτσι είναι η Μύκονος πολυσύχναστη. Εδώ όμως δεν έχουμε κάμερες στα πλοία γιατί δεν βλέπω τίποτα.... :cry:

----------


## Rocinante

Να περιμενεις κυριε σε καμια εικοσαρια μερες που θα κατεβω Τηνο θα στα φωτογραφιζω απο εκει. Λοιπον τι λεγαμε : Α ναι ειχαμε λοιπον σημερα το Celebrity Galaxy που αναχωρησε για Κουσαντασι και το Emerald Princess που λεει οτι παει Πειραια αλλα με την πορεια που εχει, Πειραια θα παει αν κανει το γυρω της Πελοποννησου :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα στη Μυκονο εχουμε το Ocean Village. μολις εφτασε το Costa Classica και σε λιγο θα φτασει το MSC Musica.

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα θα εχουμε λιγο στριμωξιδι. Ηδη βρισκονται τα Easy Cruise Life , Aidavita και αργοτερα αναμενονται τα Blue Monarch , Costa Fortuna και Costa Romantica.

----------


## Rocinante

Το Costa fortuna λιγο πριν το λιμανι περασε το Blue Monarch ειδε απο μακρυα τα δυο αλλα και εδεσε παραπισω αφηνοντας το Blue monarch να περιμενει. Να δω που θα παει το Costa romantica???

----------


## Rocinante

Αν και καποιοι στοιχηματιζαν περι του αντιθετου υπαρχει και σημερα ενημερωση
Λοιπον σημερα ειχαμε το Aquamarine που αναχωρησε για Ροδο , το Aegean Pearl που μολις τωρα αναχωρει για Κουσαντασι ειχαμε το Grand Mistral και ελιμενισμενα ειναι τα Easy cruise one και το ANKARA προερχομενο απο Ροδο και Σαντορινη αλλα κατι πρεπει να πινουν αυτοι αν κρινω απο την πορεια τους...

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα το λιμανι ειναι αδειο και θα παραμεινει :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

Ερημια το τελευταιο διημερο. Μονο το Zenith ειχαμε.

----------


## Rocinante

Επειδη γνωριζω το ενδιαφερον σας να μαθετε τις αφιξεις των κρουαζιεροπλοιων στη Μυκονο και ειδικα ο φιλος Leo σας ενημερωνω οτι αυτη τη στιγμη βγαινουν απο το λιμανι τα Αquamarine Aegean Pearl και Ocean Countess και δεμενα ειναι τα Athena, Cristal .Καλα πηγε σημερα

----------


## scoufgian

> Επειδη γνωριζω το ενδιαφερον σας να μαθετε τις αφιξεις των κρουαζιεροπλοιων στη Μυκονο και ειδικα ο φιλος Leo


δεν μου λες εσυ!!!μηπως θελεις να σου βγαλουμε ενα εισιτηριο για τη Μυκονο μπας και ησυχασουμε με τη παρτη σου!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Κι ενα Αquamarine στη Μυκονο χθες Παρασκευη 25/7
χαμος απο κρουαζιεροπλοια στο νησι! (λογικο)
Αquamarine.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Στο υψος της γεφυρας του πλοιου στην απεναντι ακτη στεκομουν πριν μιαμησι εβδομαδα και φωτογραφιζα τα κρουαζιεροπλοια της Μυκονου και το Νησος Μυκονος. Και εκει πισω ακριβως απο τον Τσικνια ειναι το χωριο μου. Α ρε Dimitris τι μου κανεις τωρα:cry:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Το ΖΕΝΙΤΗ στην Μύκονο στις 7/9

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

και απο μια πιο πλωριά οπτική γωνιά

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Την ίδια μέρα ήταν και το The Calypso στην Μύκονο.
Η διαφορά μεταξύ των 2 πλοίων μεγάλη...
 


και η πρύμη

----------


## giorgos....

ρε παιδιά τί πανικός είναι αυτός?
πραγματικός πόλεμος....

πανικός.JPG

έχουμε ανταποκριτή στη μύκονο?

----------


## MYTILENE

Ποια ήταν αυτά ρε φίλε?Έκατσες να τα ψάξεις τουλάχιστον? :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

κρουαζιερόπλοια.. 
crystal serenity, the aegean pearl, ocean countess, cristal, aquamarine, harmony g κλπ..

----------


## .voyager

Superferry II και Apollon Express ενώ "ερωτοτροπούν" στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου  :Very Happy: 

IMG_0020.jpg

----------


## starce

Opios ide stin Ellada to Costa Classica, to xronu den tha to ksanadi, giati meta tis kroisieres apo Dubai pai China parea me to Costa Allegra. Oute emis stin Italia pistevo na to ksanadume

----------


## .voyager

Το Queen Victoria προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της κοσμοπολίτικης Μυκόνου.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Το Queen Victoria προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της κοσμοπολίτικης Μυκόνου.


φιλε voyager η φωτο τα σπαει :Wink: να εισαι καλα

----------


## .voyager

Nα 'σαι καλά, φίλε μου  :Wink: 

Επί τη ευκαιρία, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους moderators αν αυτό το thread αφορά μόνο νέα σχετικά με εξελίξεις στις αναφερόμενες λιμενικές υποδομές ή γενικό υλικό, όπως δηλαδή και φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφορά τις υποδομές αλλά και φωτογραφίες που τις περιγράφουν ή βοηθάνε να καταλάβουμε τη χρήση τους, τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, τις ιδιομορφίες τους κ.λπ. για γενικότερες φωτογραφίες από την κίνηση και το "ρεπορτάζ" και  υπάρχουν τα "δελτία λιμένων" και για ιστορικές φωτογραφίες τα θέματα στις "ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από τα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας"

----------


## .voyager

Eυχαριστώ, Παναγιώτη. Κατά συνέπεια, αν μπορείς, μετέφερε το post μου στο αντίστοιχο thread.
Απλά θεώρησα πως το "δελτίο λιμένος" αφορά πρόσφατα (και σημερινά ακόμη καλύτερα) νέα και φώτος από τα αντίστοιχα λιμάνια, οπότε έκανα το πόστ εδώ.

----------


## .voyager

Απαρτία στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου, πριν μερικά χρόνια. Αδέρφια, ξαδέρφια, παλιά, σύγχρονα, όλα!

----------


## giorgos....

μαγική φωτογραφία..

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

κυριακη του Πασχα και τα πληρωματα της Ποπης και του ακουα ετοιμαζονται για το πασχαλινο τραπεζι,οι σουβλες ειναι ετοιμες στο παλιο λιμανι :Wink: DSC00976.JPG

----------


## sylver23

ωραιος ο σταθης!!το απαγορευτικο ελπιζω να μην σε σταματησε στο να τσιμπισεις καμμια πετσουλα απο το αρνι.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

οχι δεν με σταματησε το απαγορευτικο,απλα ηταν η ωρα 9 και βιαζομουν να παω για υπνο :Wink: για ημουν κομματια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

αυτά είναι !  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

*To AIDA Vita βρισκεται αυτή τη στιγμή αραγμένο έξω από το παλιό λιμανι και ξεφορτώνει με τις βάρκες τα ζώα....εμ, τους τουρίστες του ήθελα να πω 
*

----------


## hayabusa

*και για του λόγου το αληθες 

*

----------


## hayabusa

*ακολουθεί άλλη μια αφιξη


*

----------


## .voyager

> *To AIDA Vita βρισκεται αυτή τη στιγμή αραγμένο έξω από το παλιό λιμανι και ξεφορτώνει με τις βάρκες τα ζώα....εμ, τους τουρίστες του ήθελα να πω 
> *


Aυτό το σχόλιο δε σε τιμά σαν Έλληνα και Μυκονιάτη βρε!!! 
Έρχομαι πάλι κι εγώ σε λίγες ώρες  :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

απόπειρα χιουμορ  :lol:

anyway, πριν λίγο αναχώρησε η Πόπη  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> απόπειρα χιουμορ :lol:
> 
> anyway, πριν λίγο αναχώρησε η Πόπη


Αν υποψιαστώ ότι στο τραπέζι για Συριανούς και Τηνιακούς θα κάτσει ο .voyager έρχομαι αεροπορικώς να προλάβω  :Razz: . Καλά να περάσετε..

----------


## hayabusa

*Tα Crown Princess & AIDA Vita μόλις αναχώρησαν. Αυτή την στιγμή το μόνο κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι το Costa Fortuna το οποίο έφτασε πριν λίγο και έχει ήδη αρχίζει να κατεβάζει κόσμο. 
*

----------


## hayabusa

*όπως έμαθα πριν από λίγο το μέσα λιμάνι δεν χρησιμοποιείται απο τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ λόγω εργασιών που γίνονται στους χώρους στάθμευσης που υπάρχουν εκεί αλλά και γύρω από αυτούς. 

Οι εργασίες προχωρούν με γοργούς ρυθμούς και αναμένεται να ανοίξει και πάλι σε περίπου ένα μήνα 
*

----------


## Leo

> *όπως έμαθα πριν από λίγο το μέσα λιμάνι δεν χρησιμοποιείται απο τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ λόγω εργασιών που γίνονται στους χώρους στάθμευσης που υπάρχουν εκεί αλλά και γύρω από αυτούς.* 
> 
> *Οι εργασίες προχωρούν με γοργούς ρυθμούς και αναμένεται να ανοίξει και πάλι σε περίπου ένα μήνα*


 
Δεν μπορώ να μην το σχολιάσω. Τον Ιούνιο θυμηθήκανε να κάνουνε έργα? 'Ολο το χειμώνα η το νησί κοιμάται... Ααααα το ξέχασα στην Ελλάδα ζούμε! Αυτονόητο  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## xidianakis

> Δεν μπορώ να μην το σχολιάσω. Τον Ιούνιο θυμηθήκανε να κάνουνε έργα? 'Ολο το χειμώνα η το νησί κοιμάται... Ααααα το ξέχασα στην Ελλάδα ζούμε! Αυτονόητο


μπορουμε να εχουμε φωτο απο τα εργα που γινονται στο λιμανι?

----------


## hayabusa

*ειναι λίγο δύσκολο αλλά αν μπορέσω θα πάω. (βασικά λυπάμαι να τραβάω την dslr μέσα στα χώματα και την σκόνη :lol: )

cpt Leo, τα έργα έχουν ξεκινήσει εδώ και αρκετίο καιρό απ'ότι έμαθα...βέβαια γιατί επέλεξαν αυτή την εποχή παραμένει απορίας άξιο 
*

----------


## xidianakis

> *ειναι λίγο δύσκολο αλλά αν μπορέσω θα πάω. (βασικά λυπάμαι να τραβάω την dslr μέσα στα χώματα και την σκόνη :lol: )
> 
> cpt Leo, τα έργα έχουν ξεκινήσει εδώ και αρκετίο καιρό απ'ότι έμαθα...βέβαια γιατί επέλεξαν αυτή την εποχή παραμένει απορίας άξιο 
> *


ευχαριστω φιλε hayabusa.. παντως εαν στα εργα συμπεριλαμβανονται: εργα οδοποιιας- ασφαλτικα-ασφαλτοστρωσεις, γινονται καλοκαιρινους μηνες συνηθως.. (τα λεω αυτα γιατι εχω γνωσεις απο χωματουργικα εργα)

----------


## .voyager

Χθεσινή, απογευματινή εικόνα του λιμανιού, με τη "μεγάλη" επιστροφή του τριημέρου από το νησί.  Στο λιμάνι το απόγευμα τα Nissos Chios, EasyCruise Life, Crystal, αγκροβολημένα τα Aegean Pearl και Αquamarine, με κατάπλου του HS2 και αργότερα του HS4.
Το νέο parking δόθηκε προς χρήση την Παρασκευή, ημιτελές, προσωρινά, για να αντιμετωπιστεί η έλλειψη θέσεων λόγω του τριημέρου.

IMG_4031.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Ελιγμός. Φώτο από βεράντα στον Κούνουπα. 
Αφιερωμένη σε κάποιο φίλο που μου 'κανε "παράπονα" ότι δεν ποστάρω τελευταία  :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ελιγμός. Φώτο από βεράντα στον Κούνουπα. 
> Αφιερωμένη σε κάποιο φίλο που μου 'κανε "παράπονα" ότι δεν ποστάρω τελευταία


 Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο για καρτ ποσταλ.

----------


## notias

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΤΩΝ ΛΟΥΤΡΩΝ  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Smile: 

100_4101.JPG

100_4106.JPG

100_4110.JPG

100_4111.JPG

100_4117.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλά Νοτιά,σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## notias

Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον SYLVER  :Wink:  
Ξερεις εσυ το γιατι  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Notis

Ένα φρέσκο ( χθεσινό ) βιντεάκι απο το φουρτουνιασμένο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου...

http://theo330.multiply.com/video/it...konos_0001.wmv

----------


## Rocinante

Βλεπω τις τελευταιες μερες ενα περιεργο επισκεπτη στον κολπο της Μυκονου.
Τον "Μουρατ Χατζιμπεκιρογλου τον τριτο".....
Φορτηγο εκ Τουρκιας με περιεργο δρομολογιο. Ξεκινησε απο Μασσαλια πηγε στην Τουρκια στο Χερεκε (πατρις των ξακουστων ανα την υφηλιο χειροποιητων ταπητων ) και μετα εφτασε στο νησι και εδω και μερες καθεται.
Να εταξε η εταιρεια στο πληρωμα διακοπες στη Μυκονο;;;;
Παντος ο προορισμος λεει Μυκονος δεν κατεφυγε εκει λογω καιρου ή προβληματος.
Να ξεφωρτωσε αρνια; Απ το Χερεκε;;;;;
Ωρε και θα παρει τηλεφωνο η Αισε απο τα Αδανα και θα ρωτησει τον ΜαστροΙσμαηλ που ειναι και αυτος θα της πει για δουλεια στη Μυκονο.
Παντοφλα που θα φαει αμα γυρισει.....

mhatzi3.JPG

----------


## diagoras

roci να ο περιεργος 
TINOS 3 084.JPG 
Παντως Μ.Σαββατο αρνια δεν ξεφορτωνε

----------


## Rocinante

> roci να ο περιεργος 
> TINOS 3 084.JPG 
> Παντως Μ.Σαββατο αρνια δεν ξεφορτωνε


 Α μαλιστα ο Μουρατ  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστω diagoras.

----------


## diagoras

Μεγαλο Σαββατο στο νεο λιμανι 
MYKONOS 099.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

μια εξαιρετική webcam από την χώρα με live stream που κάθε τόσο αλλάζει προσανατολισμό (δεν ειναι στατική). για όλους τους καλούς φίλου του νησιού μας.  :Very Happy: 

http://mykon.net/livestream/livestream.htm

----------


## Leo

Όντως είναι πανέμορφη, ήταν όμως καλύτερη όταν οι Βελαλοπουλό-Τζώρτζη-Πεφάνηδες έμπαιναν στο μέσα λιμάνι. Έκανε κάτι απίστευτα ζουμ στις γέφυρες, τις πλώρες, στα απόνερα.... Δεν την έχανα ποτέ τα μεσημέρια  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο κάπταιν. μακάρι να τα ξαναβλέπαμε αυτα !

----------


## hayabusa

*Δύο όμορφα κρουαζιερόπλοια στον Τούρλο χθες το απόγευμα




*

----------


## hayabusa

Σήμερα το απόγευμα πάνω από τον Τούρλο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 16-10-2010 *Πηνελοπη Α*.,*Highspeed 6* και *Highspeed 4*.
DSCN7521.jpg

----------


## zozef

> Στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 16-10-2010 *Πηνελοπη Α*.,*Highspeed 6* και *Highspeed 4*.
> DSCN7521.jpg


Αυτη η φωτογραφια οταν την βλεπεις λιγο γρηγορα τα H/S τα βλεπεις σαν ενα με νουμερο 46,και η πρωτη σκεψει ,ο Valentino κατεβηκε στη ακτοπλοοια!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Όλη η παρέα της Μυκόνου μαζι με το Equinox.                                                                   P1010793.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eσύ πιάνεις "δουλειά" στην Μύκονο κάθε καλοκαίρι; :Fat:

----------


## Giannis G.

> Όλη η παρέα της Μυκόνου μαζι με το Equinox.                                                                   P1010793.jpg


Τρομερή φιλε..!! Παντως φετος σε σχεση με περσι δεν επιτρεπεται η εισοδος στον χωρο των κρουαζιεροπλοιων..

----------


## DeepBlue

> Eσύ πιάνεις "δουλειά" στην Μύκονο κάθε καλοκαίρι;






Έχω τις κατάληλες γνωριμίες... 		 			 				 :Biggrin:

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ την ίδια ημέρα.                                                                                  P1010878.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ P1010783.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Και τέλος άφιξη ΙΘΑΚΗ.P1010873.jpgP1010874.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Μύκονος traffic  :Wink New: 

Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Τούρλος 19-06-14P1010909.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Τούρλος 23-06-15...P1030875.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Τούρλος 24-06-15...P1040333.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Κάθε μέρα και κατι διαφορετικό...P1040368.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μυκονιάτικη παρέα...P1040312.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Αφίξεις...P1040764.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Τούρλος 27-06-15.P1040608.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μεγάλη παρέα...P1050568.jpg

Η Ραφήνα της Μυκόνου...P1050606.jpg

Πριν λίγο...P1050654.jpg

Όλοι μαζί...P1050666.jpg

----------


## maria korre

DeepBlue, σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις συχνές και καταπληκτικές <ανταποκρίσεις> σου!

----------


## SteliosK

Αυξημένη ήταν η κίνηση σήμερα στη Μύκονο

Τάλως - Queen Victoria - Superferry II - Blue Star Paros - Radiant - Fast Ferries Andros - Costa neoClassica -Sea Dream I


IMG_20150930_125629.jpg IMG_20150930_130353.jpg IMG_20150930_125632.jpg

----------

